# How old are you?



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

As the title says, how old are you all guys?
I am in this world 37 winters already.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

I am 32.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm 14, turning 15 on August 15th


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Almost 7 1/2.

decades


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Moved to "General Off Topic" section because this post isn't about slingshots.
40 going on 18 here.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm a Grandpa ... 54


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

65 yrs young !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

33 ... but my wife says I act like a boy lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

66


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

*50* What did I win? What did I win?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

50??? I thought you were younger.... Well, that's my purpose for this thread, to put an age under the nick


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

63 I've been a grandpa for 10 years but I've been grumpy all my life.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

So if Thwack is 7 1/2 decades and Im 66 that meansI have to respect my elder


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

skropi said:


> 50??? I thought you were younger.... Well, that's my purpose for this thread, to put an age under the nick


So I'm 50 and I'm not young anymore... OK. Let me kill myself with a slingshot -if that's possible at all- and get back tomorrow.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > 50??? I thought you were younger.... Well, that's my purpose for this thread, to put an age under the nick
> ...


I said "younger', I never used the prohibited word "old"


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> So if Thwack is 7 1/2 decades and Im 66 that meansI have to respect my elder


Only if they act their age.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > So if Thwack is 7 1/2 decades and Im 66 that meansI have to respect my elder
> ...


You know what JR, I am really sorry we live so far apart that meeting in person is almost impossible ????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

skropi said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


I know that my slingshot accuracy would drastically improve if we were to meet in person....maybe even if I knew it were going to happen I'd be doing my best to improve so as not to embareass myself.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I firmly believe that shooting in company of others helps a lot. Another person is more likely to notice something that we don't when we are shooting, and offer some advice.
I improved the most with my air rifle shooting when I joined a group of people and we went target shooting together.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

26 but I feel 16 lol. @Tag I would have never guessed 66 lol 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ill be 54 in a few weeks.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm 40 even on the 16th of this month


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm 52 

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I turned 50 in May.


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

67 and ... Getting old doesn't mean that you have to grow up ... :neener:

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------

